# Marmite and Gaviscon!!



## bilberryhill (Sep 23, 2009)

Are either of these available to buy in Dubai? Silly question I know but both are a regular part of my life i'm afraid!! Also, can you get branston pickle out there? and soya milk?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes...

Anything else?


----------



## bilberryhill (Sep 23, 2009)

Your like a mine of information - a one-man forum powerhouse!!! thank you Andy, really appreciate it


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Not only do we have Marmite (one of life's essentials) but there is a regular supply of Marmite Crisps 

There are very few things that you cannot find somewhere in Dubai.

-


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't want to sound like a dumb American but what is Marmite?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

*Marmite* (pronounced /ˈmɑrmaɪt/ _MAR-myet_) is the name given to two similar food spreads: the original British version, first produced in the United Kingdom and later South Africa, and a version produced in New Zealand. Marmite is made from yeast extract, a by-product of beer brewing, and is suitable for vegetarians and vegans

Marmite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanx Jynx.. Now I know why I've never heard of it......Don't sound to appetizing......


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We must at least try these things even though I do agree  Must at least keep trying these odd things and be a good sport about it.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> We must at least try these things even though I do agree  Must at least keep trying these odd things and be a good sport about it.


You're right about that...You never know if you'll like it until you try it.....
I like the way liver and onions smell when it's being cooked.....BUT THE TASTE...
Well that's something else all together.....


----------



## Zhiana (Jul 9, 2010)

Marmite.. Like vegemite; but liquidy and revolting. I'm with you on that one, Vette.

You can find anything here - if all else fails try Geánt or Carrefour; they have everything!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Spinneys only has Branston Pickle sometimes so I grab 5 jars when they have it.


----------

